# Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Vivace €79 - Final Day



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 1, 2014)

This weekend we offer you a special Summer deal: 33% off on everything (excluding Bundles and Grosso). Though Bundles will offer you an addition 15% discount on the bundle price. 








Use COUPON CODE: SONOSUMMER2014 to get your discount

Offer extends from today to Sunday Aug. 3rd at 23:59 (CET)

Enjoy!


http://www.sonokinetic.net


----------



## jcs88 (Aug 1, 2014)

Might have to nab Minimal..


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale now On*

Could this Could this Could this Could this Could this Could this Could this Could this
Be the time Be the time Be the time Be the time Be the time Be the time Be the time Be the time
To get To get To get To get To get To get To get To get
Minimal Minimal Minimal Mininal Minimal Minimal Minimal Minimal


----------



## AC986 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale now On*



Stephen Rees @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> Could this Could this Could this Could this Could this Could this Could this Could this
> Be the time Be the time Be the time Be the time Be the time Be the time Be the time Be the time
> To get To get To get To get To get To get To get To get
> Minimal Minimal Minimal Mininal Minimal Minimal Minimal Minimal



Steve, I love Minimal. It's not to everyone's taste, but I use it all the time…not up front but in the background mostly where it allows me to indulge in one of my favourite pastimes.

Laziness. 

It's quite inspiring in some ways and at the same time, like all these type of libraries, slightly limiting by definition.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale now On*

Thanks for that quick review Adrian. I'm quite drawn to Minimal and laziness is an important part of my workflow.


----------



## jcs88 (Aug 1, 2014)

How flexible is Minimal in terms of using it as a base for writing lines over the top?


----------



## The Darris (Aug 1, 2014)

jcs88 @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> How flexible is Minimal in terms of using it as a base for writing lines over the top?



Grosso, Minimal, Vivaci, and Tutti were all designed as tools to be used in just that way. They aren't instruments that should be used in standalone for cues but as instruments to add more depth and expression to your cues since they are phrase. 

I've talked to a few people who feel these libraries are 'cheating' but if you actually add more to your cues then just the phrases from these libraries, then you will get some really nice results since you are capturing true performances versus a programmed one. I hope that helps.

Best,

-Chris


----------



## jcs88 (Aug 1, 2014)

The Darris @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> jcs88 @ Fri Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> > How flexible is Minimal in terms of using it as a base for writing lines over the top?
> ...



Great, thanks Chris. To be honest for a lot of low budget online/mobile games that need a massively quick turn around I have little problem with using a phrase based library to help me save time.


----------



## AC986 (Aug 1, 2014)

jcs88 @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> How flexible is Minimal in terms of using it as a base for writing lines over the top?



I'm sure it is. I don't do that however, although it must be one technique that's easily available. In my case, I tend to use it as a more rhythmical backing and almost hide it away from the main event. But it's there, and if you take it away, you notice it. It fills things out quickly but like all these things, the second you stick it way out in front, you start thinking that you're suddenly a bit of a Philistine and should know better. :mrgreen:


----------



## jcs88 (Aug 1, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> jcs88 @ Fri Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> > How flexible is Minimal in terms of using it as a base for writing lines over the top?
> ...



Yea I should have been more specific - I'm talking more of a rhythm/undersection, helping to fill stuff out.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 1, 2014)

so whats the difference between grosso and minimal. they seem to cover the same territory.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale now On*

Grosso is in 12/8 time rather than 4/4 for one.


----------



## The Darris (Aug 1, 2014)

gsilbers @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> so whats the difference between grosso and minimal. they seem to cover the same territory.



Grosso was recorded in 12/8 versus 4/4 and focuses more on the big epic style of orchestral music. Also, it is broken into sections versus encompassing the orchestral in one patch. This gives you more control over the sound and more combinations of phrases to be utilized at once. 

Additional differences are the fact that Grosso introduces a choir as well as the Transition Builder (which is awesome!!). 

Grosso, essentially, built off of the direction they went with Minimal but with more power behind it.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale now On*

Had me interested there for a minute, Sonokinetic, until I read "(excluding Grosso)"  Anyway, good luck with the sale. I already have many of your other products, and they are great.


----------



## Ben H (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale now On*

Currently eyeing off the Ney.
I'm probably going to end up caving. :mrgreen:


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale now On*

I always love NCW developers, they make an SSD go a long way and I got the Accordian.

Demos were tasty and it sounded great.
Just downloaded the 2 part rar. and went to Kontakt and noticed there are no nki's....?

I hate to embarrass myself but I am not one of these guys who sits around and tweaks samples all day, or makes instruments, loops etc.
I am a performer, I just want to download something and start playing it.

Do you have nki's for this I might use, or how am I suppose to get this to load a patch/preset as the only thing that shows up are sample folders...?

Thanks, hope I can get the 2 variations I heard in your demo.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale now On*

Hi Chimuelo,

We have sent you a pm. If you create a support ticket we should be able to resolve your issue quickly


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale now On*

The discounts don't finish today!, there will be a special daily deal from tomorrow (4th) at 00:00 CET to the 9th of August.







To get information on these special deals, subscribe to our 6 day only news letter here

Enjoy!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale now On*

Today's deal






http://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale 70% off Desert Voice today!*

t's going to be HOT! today. Our next no brainer during this Sonokinetic Heat Wave sale: Hurdy Gurdy for €9,- 






http://www.sonokinetic.net/sale


----------



## tokatila (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale Hurdy Gurdy €9- 24 hours only!*

Huh. Who knew that I was in dire need of hurdy gurdies and desert chanting? 

I'm still waiting for 4 more indispensable instruments to come with that kind of pricing... 8)


----------



## Ben H (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale now On*



Ben H @ Sat Aug 02 said:


> Currently eyeing off the Ney.
> I'm probably going to end up caving. :mrgreen:



Woops... looks like I missed it. :oops: 

Oh well, maybe next summer.


----------



## Robym (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale Hurdy Gurdy €9- 24 hours only!*

I could not resist. No brainer!!!


----------



## njO (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale Hurdy Gurdy €9- 24 hours only!*

I already have a couple of different sounding Hurdy Gurdies from ERA and EWRA, but still think this has something different to offer. So I grabbed it. 

If anyone needs some inspiration for this instrument, I suggest looking at the Austrian Hurdy Gurdy master Matthias Loibner:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHmML7bu-iM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xXQisMdz7A&list=UUYqxngX_Ukxn68P47guqAXQ (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xXQisMd ... 8P47guqAXQ)

- Nils Johan


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale Hurdy Gurdy €9- 24 hours only!*

Thanks everyone, still a few more goodies to come :D 

So as not to alarm anyone. If you purchased an instrument with us during the weekend sale and see it cheaper here during this week, do not fear, simply contact our support with your transaction id and we will refund the difference to the cheaper price, so no-one will lose out o-[][]-o


----------



## kmlandre (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale Hurdy Gurdy €9- 24 hours only!*

Please oh please let the next one be the *Ney*! O PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZEEE!!!

Or *Sultan Strings*!

Or *Aliye*!

Or *Tigris and Euphrates*!

But the *Ney* first!

Or *Sultan Strings*!

Or *Aliye*!

Or *Tigris and Euphrates*!


*PUHHHHHLEEEEEEZZZEEE!*

Kurt M. Landre'
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## JE Martinsen (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale Hurdy Gurdy €9- 24 hours only!*



kmlandre @ Tue Aug 05 said:


> Please oh please let the next one be the *Ney*! O PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZEEE!!!



I second that! :D


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale Hurdy Gurdy €9- 24 hours only!*

Day 3 - Sultan Strings 60% off - One day only







http://www.sonokinetic.net/sale


----------



## JBZeon (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Sultan Strings 60% off - 1 day only*

Great opportunity to get fantastic products, thank you.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Sultan Strings 60% off - 1 day only*

Thanks for the support and help, all is good now.
So I think I got a few more to buy seeings how these are so nice.

Cheerz.


----------



## The Darris (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale Hurdy Gurdy €9- 24 hours only!*



Sonokinetic BV @ Tue Aug 05 said:


> If you purchased an instrument with us during the weekend sale and see it cheaper here during this week, do not fear, simply contact our support with your transaction id and we will refund the difference to the cheaper price, so no-one will lose out o-[][]-o



I just want to point out that I have never seen a developer do this publicly before. Sonokinetic has been one of the best developers to buy from as well as receive amazing support. Thanks to the entire Sonokinetic Team for your world class products and amazing service. Now I must wait patiently for the next amazing deal. 8)


----------



## constaneum (Aug 5, 2014)

Hoping Carnival will be on sale !! Sooo wanna grab it !!


----------



## constaneum (Aug 5, 2014)

Missed out the previous 33% sale deal. Carnival next please as i'm in the middle of working a Carnival style music for a game. Pretty pretty please !! ^___^ * pray *


----------



## Robym (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Sultan Strings 60% off - 1 day only*

Got this one as well!!!! Could not resist….

this makes me think:
if the prices were like this all year long i would have all the libraries in the market 

(and maybe developers will earn much more…who knows)

Thanks Sonokinetic


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Sultan Strings 60% off - 1 day only*

Free trailer voices - 24 hours only






http://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/


----------



## Brendon Williams (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm hoping for a sale on Tutti. :D Thanks for the great deals, guys!


----------



## oxo (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Sultan Strings 60% off - 1 day only*



Sonokinetic BV @ Wed Aug 06 said:


> Free trailer voices - 24 hours only



thanks for this freebie!


----------



## kmlandre (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Free Trailer Voices - 1 day only*

WOOHOO! 

Thanks guys! :-D

Kurt M. Landre'
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## rnappi (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Free Trailer Voices - 1 day only*

Thanks for the Trailer Voices Freebie!

rich


----------



## playz123 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Free Trailer Voices - 1 day only*

"Free"? Now that's something all of us should be able to afford!  Many thanks!


----------



## Vovique (Aug 6, 2014)

Dear Sonoguys!
I bought the Heroic trailer voice pack during the "33% Off" sale, but can I use your generous offer and get another voice pack instead of refund? Thank you!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 7, 2014)

Vovique @ Wed Aug 06 said:


> Dear Sonoguys!
> I bought the Heroic trailer voice pack during the "33% Off" sale, but can I use your generous offer and get another voice pack instead of refund? Thank you!



Hi Vovique,

Just pop a support request in at http://support.sonokinetic.net/ with your transaction id, and we will sort something out for you.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Free Trailer Voices - 1 day only*

Go claim your no-brainer "Mallets" for 19 euros at http://www.sonokinetic.net/sale


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Mallets €19 - 1 day only*

Very generous of the Sonokinetic team. I could not resist the Hurdy Gurdy or Mallets. Just added the Celesta to my Christmas wish list . Thank you .


----------



## tmm (Aug 7, 2014)

Ha, same here. You guys had to have an amazing sale on the Hurdy Gurdy right after I finished watching Black Sails... There was no denying it after that!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Aug 7, 2014)

Gotta love the Mallets! Thanks!

But I'd also like to give the Celesta a big thumbs up. I already had a few high quality Celesta/Celeste libraries, but after hearing the demos I knew I had to get it sooner or later so grabbed it during the sale. Honestly, your Celesta has a sparkle, intimacy and sweetness to it that I just haven't heard before in sampled form. First class, Sonokinetic!


----------



## Robym (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Mallets €19 - 1 day only*

Hello,

did not get the newsletter for this one....
but found it here and.....bought it...who can resist at this price?


----------



## constaneum (Aug 8, 2014)

The Carnival for the last day please ....pretty plz !! T_T


----------



## jcs88 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Mallets €19 - 1 day only*

Missed the Hurdy because I was on set all day, ouch!


----------



## Vovique (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonokinetic BV @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> Vovique @ Wed Aug 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sonoguys!
> ...



And you did indeed! Thank you so much, love your products


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Mallets €19 - 1 day only*

Thanks Sonokinetic - you've made my week three times this week - couldn't resist Mallets or Hurdy Gurdy at those prices (and am so glad I didn't - the xylophone and marimbas and the Hurdy drone are going to come in so very useful) and the discounts on Celesta and Toll and Arpeggio and Toccata and Nevel :D Toll is everything I wanted in a bell library and Celesta is the best celesta I have by far - it sounds exactly the way a celesta should. 

PS what ever became of the Bagpipes? They went to Sample Sourcer and then just disappeared?


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 8, 2014)

constaneum @ Tue Aug 05 said:


> Missed out the previous 33% sale deal. Carnival next please as i'm in the middle of working a Carnival style music for a game. Pretty pretty please !! ^___^ * pray * The Carnival for the last day please ....pretty plz !! T_T



I think Constaneum really wants Carnival!!! :D One more time , C'mon :wink:


----------



## tokatila (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Mallets €19 - 1 day only*

How about thinking out of the box and let it be Minimal! 

It's even more of a surprise since you stated that it won't be a part of the campaign. Think about the amazement and happiness!


----------



## bradbecker (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Mallets €19 - 1 day only*

It's Vivace.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 2014 Summer Sale - Mallets €19 - 1 day only*

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments!

For the final day of the sale, we would like to offer you an opportunity to claim our popular "Vivace" orchestral sample library with the biggest $-saver we have ever offered. 






Claim now, because it will be a while before we do something like this again.

http://www.sonokinetic.net/sale


----------



## constaneum (Aug 8, 2014)

paulmatthew @ Fri Aug 08 said:


> constaneum @ Tue Aug 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Missed out the previous 33% sale deal. Carnival next please as i'm in the middle of working a Carnival style music for a game. Pretty pretty please !! ^___^ * pray * The Carnival for the last day please ....pretty plz !! T_T
> ...



Indeed I am !! =o Too bad no offer on that but guess i'll still grab it for the sake of the project. :roll:


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 8, 2014)

Is this the Vivace Tutti and not the regular 99 EU version..?


----------



## PJMorgan (Aug 8, 2014)

chimuelo @ 9th August 2014 said:


> Is this the Vivace Tutti and not the regular 99 EU version..?



The full price for this is €199.90, I don't see any other Vivace at their site. I'm very tempted, what's the general opinion on this Library?


----------



## benmrx (Aug 8, 2014)

Time to re-watch those walk thru's on Vivace!


----------



## tokatila (Aug 9, 2014)

PJMorgan @ Sat Aug 09 said:


> The full price for this is €199.90, I don't see any other Vivace at their site. I'm very tempted, what's the general opinion on this Library?



I'm tempted too, but I would like to have separate sections. On the other hand the ability to see the score would probably come handy for study purposes.


----------



## Robym (Aug 9, 2014)

et voila' !
yesterday i was looking at my Sonokinetic collection and thought, "Woops, i would love to have Vivace "
and there you go! Bought it.
thank you Sonokinetic
it was really un-missable

PS: i received the newsletter for the first 2 items of the sale but not all the following ones... have they been sent...is there something wrong with my email subscription ?
thanks

R.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 9, 2014)

Bought and used "The Carnival" in my latest mini game music project. Love it !!!!


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 9, 2014)

PJMorgan @ Fri Aug 08 said:


> chimuelo @ 9th August 2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the Vivace Tutti and not the regular 99 EU version..?
> ...



I'm curious as well. I assume this is not something like GPO but more like a loop player where you are not creating something from the ground up.


----------



## PJMorgan (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes it's more loop based & to be used for inspiration or enhancement of your own music. Also with access to the score within the library it would make a great learning tool to.

I'm still not sure whether to go for it or not because I bought Orchestral Essentials the other day (which is bloody fantastic, especially at the sale price) & I'm also looking at getting Zebra 2 (just got approved for the $50 off retire a dinosaur voucher) So what to do.....Don't have much time left to make my mind up.


----------



## milesito (Aug 9, 2014)

It looks like the website says vivace is more positive and fantasy sounding while tutti focuses on darker sounds. 

Has anyone listened to the naked demos on their website? They sound great but I have always done things by scratch. Some of the loops have pretty strong melodic elements. Is it possible to mute or strip out them out so we can add our own?? That is the key thing preventing me from making a move right now...


----------



## benmrx (Aug 9, 2014)

Purchased and downloading Vivace now! To anyone still on the fence, I highly suggest you watch the videos on their site, especially the 'audition' video as it goes through quite a few patches. 

Something I didn't realize (and what finally pushed me to buy button), is that *Vivace actually includes a fair bit of content from Tutti* like clusters, glisses, epic hits, etc. There's also some great 'shocks and stabs', and some really nice atonal style patches. It's definitely not ALL light and magical. Plus, there was the 1.2 update that added the basic chords patch. It's a pretty amazing amount of content. At this sale price, if you don't already have some 'orchestral fx' this is a total no brainer IMO. 

The only thing that I would love to see in a future update are main GUI accessible knobs for controlling the attack and release. In one of the videos they mention going 'under the hood' to adjust the release, which is easy enough, but it would be nice to have it on the main GUI.

Oh yeah, it would also be nice to have the option of downloading _only_ the 16 or 24bit versions instead of having to download both.


----------



## benmrx (Aug 9, 2014)

milesito @ Sat Aug 09 said:


> ...Some of the loops have pretty strong melodic elements. Is it possible to mute or strip out them out so we can add our own?? That is the key thing preventing me from making a move right now...



Vivace was all recorded as tutti with everyone playing together, however baffles were used and you have mixer control over strings hi, strings lo, brass, woodwinds, and percussion. While you can't actually mute anything (because there is bleed between microphones), you can effectively focus on particular sections while downplaying others.


----------



## Pietro (Aug 9, 2014)

benmrx @ Sat Aug 09 said:


> Something I didn't realize (and what finally pushed me to buy button), is that *Vivace actually includes a fair bit of content from Tutti* like clusters, glisses, epic hits, etc.



Just to clarify. The atonal part of Vivace doesn't come from Tutti. It's completely new content.

- Piotr


----------



## benmrx (Aug 9, 2014)

Pietro @ Sat Aug 09 said:


> benmrx @ Sat Aug 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Something I didn't realize (and what finally pushed me to buy button), is that *Vivace actually includes a fair bit of content from Tutti* like clusters, glisses, epic hits, etc.
> ...



Correct, sorry if I was unclear. I believe the content from tutti is mostly 'one shot' fx, like clusters and glisses, although the 'shocks and stabs' are Vivace only (I think). And yeah, there's some killer atonal stuff that's Vivace only in the 'expressonist' patches.

Wait...., Pietro.., did you write these cues?


----------



## milesito (Aug 9, 2014)

Purchased and I got an email receipt with activation code but no download link. Anyone know where to download the library from?


----------



## The Darris (Aug 9, 2014)

Vivace is one library I am glad I picked up during this sale. It really helped shape my piece from this morning's stream. It is an awesome library


----------



## benmrx (Aug 9, 2014)

milesito @ Sat Aug 09 said:


> Purchased and I got an email receipt with activation code but no download link. Anyone know where to download the library from?



There should be an email with a download code and link to their download manager for Mac/PC. Check your spam folder if you haven't already. If not send in a support ticket. They're usually pretty fast.


----------



## milesito (Aug 9, 2014)

THank you Benmrx. The download link was in the junk folder as you suggested  and so the download begins ... super excited.


----------



## maclaine (Aug 9, 2014)

I picked this up this morning, and I'm looking forward to taking it for a spin. I'm more than confident I'll be able to get my money's worth out of it. Thank you to the team at Sonokinetic.


----------



## mscottweber (Aug 9, 2014)

Despite having told myself I wouldn't buy ANY libraries this month, no matter how cheap, I bought Mallets the other day and I just bought Vivaci. 

This is terrible addiction, friends, a terrible addiction :(


----------



## PJMorgan (Aug 9, 2014)

mscottweber @ 10th August 2014 said:


> Despite having told myself I wouldn't buy ANY libraries this month, no matter how cheap, I bought Mallets the other day and I just bought Vivaci.
> 
> This is terrible addiction, friends, a terrible addiction :(



I couldn't resist either, it's installing now....well if you can't beat e'm..... o-[][]-o


----------



## Robym (Aug 10, 2014)

Just wanted to say that i had a little glitch with the downloading process and the support team contacted me less in one hour ON SUNDAY and helped me out

Top notch!!!!

Well done Sonokinetic!!!

Thank you


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 10, 2014)

I grabbed Vivace as well and I am still going through the patches. It's a great library so far and it is a fantastic learning tool for beginner composers as you can see the score sheets for the orchestration . 

As a Tutti owner I thought of something when I started using Vivace. Since there are 4 Tutti patches included in Vivace , can I load my Tutti patches from within the Tab Library of Vivace ? The answer is YES! 

I emailed Sonokinetic about it , but have already figured out that it is possible. All you would have to do is copy or drag and drop the 1.Base folder from Tutti and put it into the instruments folder of Vivace on your Kontakt samples library disk drive and voila , you've got Tutti and Vivace in the same tabbed library !!!!! *****If you drag and drop it in , you will not be able to use Tutti as Tutti anymore, so I suggest copying it into Vivace's instruments folder.I would do this at your own risk and be sure to back up your libraries before proceeding. *******The 3 folders you will then see in the instruments tab for Vivace will be 1.Base (which is Tutti) 16Bit and 24Bit (which are the Vivace instruments). Good luck and I hope this helps make things a little easier for some of you. :D


----------



## Pietro (Aug 11, 2014)

benmrx @ Sat Aug 09 said:


> Correct, sorry if I was unclear. I believe the content from tutti is mostly 'one shot' fx, like clusters and glisses, although the 'shocks and stabs' are Vivace only (I think). And yeah, there's some killer atonal stuff that's Vivace only in the 'expressonist' patches.
> 
> Wait...., Pietro.., did you write these cues?



Sorry, my bad. I didn't notice there are 4 actual patches from Tutti in Vivace (the "Tutti Bonus"). Anything else is new recording.

And yes .

- Piotr


----------



## Vovique (Aug 19, 2014)

A truly great product, especially at the sale price! Sound and musical quality are excellent, and the Tutti bonus alone was worth the sale price in my opinion. Glad i went ahead.


----------

